# France for the New Year weekend 2018



## hotelhymer (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi all we are going to pop over to France for the New Year celebrations,  maybe heading for Honfleur Normandy.  

Any info would be wonderful... campsites / aires open in or around Honfleur, or has any happy campers stayed any where else that maybe good to stay over for this holiday period we don't want to drive to far we only have 4 days.

Many Thanks in advance....

Hymer hotel of Love


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 20, 2017)

hotelhymer said:


> Hi all we are going to pop over to France for the New Year celebrations,  maybe heading for Honfleur Normandy.
> 
> Any info would be wonderful... campsites / aires open in or around Honfleur, or has any happy campers stayed any where else that maybe good to stay over for this holiday period we don't want to drive to far we only have 4 days.
> 
> ...



I can't help feeling that Honfleur is a bit ambitious if you only have four days.
That doesn't even allow you time for a NY hangover!

Whoops sorry! I didnt realise there was an Honfleur in Normandy as well as Brittany. I stand corrected.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Nov 20, 2017)

Health problems permitting, we shall be in Honfleur for the New Years Eve Meal and stay a day or two.

We did it a few years ago and stayed on the main Honfleur Aire.

I know people have different opinions about the Aire but at that time of year it's fairly quiet, hook up available, more room between each MH and plenty of restaurants for a NYE meal.

We had a very good meal at Café de Paris at a reasonable price, one Restaurant wanted €150 each for a NYE meal (admittedly with Penguin service), and we would probably go to the same place this time.

No where near as many crowds and Vin Chaud served at most bars to keep out the cold.

Plenty of decent walks and if you get good weather it's not a bad place to stop.

Hope this helps

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## pamjon (Nov 20, 2017)

*France.*

Last year we decided to try the same. We got to Soulliac on our way to Monpazier ( beautiful old bastide village). I spoke to a French Man at Souillac as in what is was like for New Year in Freance. He told us that most French people go to a restaurant all night with family or friends. Also said that fireworks were illegal in France. Unfortunately, 20miles from our destination we had to do a mad dash back to England. Stayed at the aire at Boulogne New Years eve, nothing happened at Boulogne at New Years eve only heard a couple of fire works in the distance.. The french man did say that because they all go to restaurants for the new year the price at the restaurants was really high. Hope this has not put you off let us know how you get on. We would not mind trying it again.
PJ


----------



## witzend (Nov 20, 2017)

Have been in France over new year and it's been quiet as is Christmas. Much better to be there on Bastille day


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 21, 2017)

New year away in France sounds like a great trip.


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Nov 21, 2017)

_Much better to be there on Bastille day _

We arrived in France on Bastille Day a few years ago and parked up on a small village Aire around noon on a warm cloudless day.

There was a Band giving it's all with patriotic music, loads of Veterans with medals across their uniforms, a good size crowd and when the band ran out of puff then refreshments were on the menu.

Free food and drink were available to all, including us and half a dozen more Motorhome visitors, and then entertainment was provided.

Old fashioned games and sideshows for young and old with races (egg/spoon and sack) and water based games that kept going until early evening and the food and drink ran out.

The French seemed to enjoy every minute of it and when the celebrations were over everyone went home and almost complete silence fell over the village.

Not everybody's cup of tea I'll admit but we enjoyed the day, probably as much as the locals, and had never seen such a display of allegiance to their own Country as we saw that day and is sadly missing over here.

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## runnach (Nov 21, 2017)

I find myself agreeing having spent a couple of xmas and new years in France. It is a typically laid back affair more like a siesta. I don't remember that much commercially bothering to open it is a holiday no work allez I sleep today !

Bastille day very public celebration , In Limeuil they wired up the bridge commercial fireworks going off, The funny thing was they didn't close it people going about there business rockets whizzing past their windows,.. few tunes bit of wine drinking and everyone goes home, Definitely worth a trip on Bastille day

Channa


----------



## hotelhymer (Nov 22, 2017)

*France for the New year Weekend 2018*

That's settled then Honfleur it is........ Damp squid and all... Hopefully its covered in chili and garlic

Many thanks for all your positive reply's and advice.....


----------

